# Wiring



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Last year the fish finder was powered by the same 12 volts (2 deep cycle batteries) used to power the trolling motor (variable speed). Needless to say I had a lot interference on the screen. I've read that wiring the power to the fuse panel at the console or to the cranking battery is a cure. Getting the wire to the console would shorten the job instead of going all the way back to the cranking battery. I've never run hidden wiring that far in a boat. I'm going to run into the same dilemma if I buy a 3 bank on board charger too.

Is there a common path or route to take in boats for this task? I'm not sure what I'm in for or what I'll need and how much to tear up. If this isn't worth it I'm going to buy a separate battery and set it up front. Any help is appreciated. Thanks guys. 

Essentially this is the boat.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

it looks a lot like mine.. i pulled up the decks only because its a metal boat. if you shave a wire, it's a fire hazard. i bought 3/4 convolute tubing at napa and i ran wiring to the console. i also ran 4 extra wires and sealed the ends (in case i need wires at a later time) just make sure they are fused and sealed in the tubing.. no easy way, and adding a battery isn't practical


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well first off what finder location are you talking abought the helm or the front,and 2nd NEVER hook any small elet,to a trolling motor,now i see you have a helm there shouild be a box under your feet, cause you have gauages right, so if your wanting to wire the front one in ,there shouild be wire under the front black cover by the trolling motor they are pre wired and ready for use and if not you can drill a hole under the helm and run wire throu the locker on the right to the front and then wire into helm box,and alwise have a in line fuse,,this is what i have done to add lights inside my rod lockers,,,and where the sterring cable run;s to the back is a nother good choise,but this is all based on what little info you gave on what your wanting todo and where,hope this helps not a hard job at all markfish


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I got it done from bow to transom. Didn't expect so many damn screws to be involved. Anyway moved some panels along the edges and worked with a coat hanger to pull wires through. I mostly followed what I think is the hose to the front live all the way to the back. Once I got the wires routed down and past the console it was cake. I was going to plug into the fuse panel at one point but guessing isn't my game so I hid the wire and ran it to the cranking battery. Full test and zero interference.....so far.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

You really did the best thing by going straight to the battery. Just less chance of interference that way. Good Job.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well thats good.but you wont get any interference with the big motor not running in the garage eather. its when it runs that you get a true reading, and if so you can splice the wires and then hook them to you fues box,and when you know what one is hot then hook on the sides of you box and grounds on top most of the time, but you will see eather red or orange them are hot post and all black is your ground post,its safer for your eletronics,all mine run off the master power switch,markfish


----------

